# Looking for a tent



## Lenny (3 Dec 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm currently looking for a tent for cycle touring. I need something for four seasons, 2-3 person, that is reasonably light (though I'm not a lightweight freak).

I'm planning to do some touring in the Rockies next summer, so I really need something that can hold up in potentially serious weather. Does anyone have any suggestions?

The Hilleberg Nammath and Nallo have been suggested to me - they are quite expensive though. My biggest issue is that while I could probably afford a serious expedition tent like a Nammatj come next summer, I have a few trips planned early in the new year and need a new tent NOW.

So I have two options: Buy one tent now and one later, or try to find something within my budget now that will work well in all weather and last a long time.

I'm a total novice when it comes to tent purchasing, so looking at specs on websites means almost nothing to me.

Some of these Vango tents are within my price range - does anyone have any experience of them?

http://www.vango.co.uk/products/tentslection.asp?typename=15

If it's a case though that I'd better off waiting until I can afford a serious tent such as a Hilleberg, I'll be looking for a good four season tent that's up to dealing with UK weather. Again, suggestions here would be really appreciated.

Thanks,

Lenny

PS I've stuck this up on BikeRadar as well, thought I should mention that.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Cathryn (3 Dec 2007)

You'll get better advice here 

But not from me I'm afraid as I'm a tent numpty. Our tent is bigger than our flat and weighs a ton but we love it anyway. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Lenny (3 Dec 2007)

I do like this place better, it feels much cosy and homlier. It just seems big and empty and cold over there (I'm not posting this part on BR too!).

Thanks for the reply. ; )


----------



## Brock (3 Dec 2007)

I ended up buying a Nallo 2 GT and footprint after thinking long and hard about whether I could justify the price.
I don't have any experience of similar styled cheaper tents, but I can say that the Hilleberg is truly a beautiful tent. Very light, dries amazingly quickly etc etc. It coped with some pretty serious wind and rain perfectly, as you'd expect, and it's nice to crawl into a tent that we have complete faith in on our tours.
You may be able to save a couple of hundred quid and still have a fantastic tent, I don't know, but for the price of a couple of good nights out I reckon it's worth buying the best.


----------



## Chris James (3 Dec 2007)

I have a Vango Micro 200 and a Vango Tempest 200. 

The Tempest would be a great tent for cycle camping. Vangos are well made and good value for money. My only criticisms of it are that it wouldn't be great in high winds (i.e. wild camping in mountainous areas) due to it's tunnel construction as opposed to semi geodesic. Also, the inner door is mesh only so not as warm as a two layer door.

Also look at Wild Country tents as they are usually good value too.

Definitely either buy (or make your own) footprint too.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Dec 2007)

> I'm planning to do some touring in the Rockies next summer, so I really need something that can hold up in potentially serious weather. Does anyone have any suggestions?



My knowledge only really extends to small one man 'spring/summer' tents unfortunately.

...how about asking some local cyclists over in the USA, there must be peeps who can tell you what tent they are using in the rockies?


----------



## rickangus (3 Dec 2007)

I'm a btfb lookalike and have a Wild Country Scirocco. It's a few years old now and later designs may be lighter/bigger. But they come up on ebay regularly (less so this time of year obviously) and go for less than £100

At the time of buying I did loads of research as I really wanted a decent amount of about headroom when sitting/kneeling, good legroom when stretched out and porch for cooking/storage. It's been (and still is) a fantastic tent, especially for what you're looking to do. Well made, stable in a strong wind and weatherproof with loads of space for the weight (c.3kg).

The Scirocco was marketed as a 2/3 man tent but I believe there is also a smaller version.


----------



## snorri (3 Dec 2007)

I started off with a second hand Vango, it did not cost much, did the job and helped me to realise what I really wanted from a tent. After a while I went on to buy a ....goes away to look at tent in loft.............a Terra Nova. It suited me so well that after some fairly rugged usage I bought another.
It is difficult to advise others, we all set out our likes and dislikes in a different order, so my advice is start off with a second hand, or shop soiled,tent.


----------



## Hurricane Steve (3 Dec 2007)

Hi Lenny
I use a Hileberg Nallo GT and must say its worth every penny. I would'nt buy two tents, just get a good one that you can afford. If funds are a problem have a look here for a good ten (Exped), of same quality as Hileberg but less in price. A friend of mine has an Exped and is over the moon, used it in New Zealand and is very happy.
Good luck.


----------



## davidwalton (4 Dec 2007)

http://www.khyam.co.uk/product_tent.asp?category=Khyam QE&type=Backpacking/Cycling

I have been in the Igloo version of these without any trouble in Wales mid winter in a snow storm, and North England in gales that were flattening almost every other tent.

The Biker version packs down to 60cm x 20cm, and weighs in at 6kg. No lightweight, but easy to live with and reasonably solid.


----------



## Chris James (4 Dec 2007)

6kg though! The Vango Tempest only weighs 2.7 kg according to the web and I picked up mine for £80.

To the original poster, you need to decide how much wear and tear you think you will put your tent through and how extreme the conditions you are likely to encounter. If you intend camping on mountain sides in winter the you will need a strong windproof construction, probably with overlapping poles in a semi geodesic design. You will want the flysheet to hug the ground so that the wind cannot get underneath the fly. You will definitely want Easton alloy, or similar, poles. The design should have no horizonatl areas so that it will sehd snow. This tent will probably not be particularly lighweight. 

At the other extra a simple dome tent for £40 from Millets will be fine on camp sites for 90% of the time! Also, very lightweight tents tend to have goassmer like groundsheets which may not be very suitable if you intend giving the tent a lot of hammmer.

Tunnel tents give a lot of space for tent weight but are slightly less stable in high winds (potentially high winds - i.e. gale force are the thing most likely to destroy a less capable tent and usually the reason why a tent manufacturer might say a tent is only suitable for valley use). Having said that, a well pitched tunnel will stand up to a lot (for example the Macpac Minaret is viewed as an all season tent but is of tunnel construction). Vango's TBS system will stiffen up the tent a lot too.

If you are tall (6ft plus) many tents are uncomfortable short and low. Also beware as some tents dimensions are misleading (i.e. lies!).

As I said before, I thoroughly recommend the Vango Tempest as it is cheap, well made will alloy poles, good pegs, solid construction,and light. But there are other good, cheap tents about too.

Also, paying a lot for a tent is no guarantee of quality. A friend of mine has a TNF Tadpole which leaks like a sieve to extent of having rivers running across the groundsheet in heavy rain.

Hillebergs have a good rep, it just depends if you think you will get your money's worth out of the tent. I suppose I am a cheapskate really!


----------



## davidwalton (4 Dec 2007)

Chris James said:


> 6kg though! The Vango Tempest only weighs 2.7 kg according to the web and I picked up mine for £80.
> 
> To the original poster, you need to decide how much wear and tear you think you will put your tent through and how extreme the conditions you are likely to encounter. If you intend camping on mountain sides in winter the you will need a strong windproof construction, probably with overlapping poles in a semi geodesic design. You will want the flysheet to hug the ground so that the wind cannot get underneath the fly. You will definitely want Easton alloy, or similar, poles. The design should have no horizonatl areas so that it will sehd snow. This tent will probably not be particularly lighweight.
> 
> ...



Yes, 6kgs  They do lighter ones, but I prefer a more solid tent.

Yes, agree about price and quality. Some tents I have seen are great right up to the time it rains, then they are useless. The last thing you need.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Dec 2007)

Me and the missus use a Vaude Ferret I ultralight. Very satisfactory and only 2 kg. Needs a footprint, though. 

More pics here and here.

Official price is about £250, but you can find it cheaper than that if you shop around, particularly if you buy in Europe rather than UK.

Other tents, of which we have no experience, are available. But we'd reccommend this one.


----------



## Creamcrackered (4 Dec 2007)

Terra Nova make some good tents (ours lasted 16 years). They have a Superlite Quaser (2.2kg) on clearance for around £250 - http://www.terra-nova.co.uk/epages/terranova.storefront/475562240019e02e27410a022f01054e/Catalog/C1


----------



## Chris James (4 Dec 2007)

Creamcrackered said:


> Terra Nova make some good tents (ours lasted 16 years). They have a Superlite Quaser (2.2kg) on clearance for around £250 - http://www.terra-nova.co.uk/epages/terranova.storefront/475562240019e02e27410a022f01054e/Catalog/C1



Terra Nova make excellent tents, although it should be noted that the clearance model listed above is grade 'c'. I couldn't find what that means but it definitely isn't as new and isn't covered by their extended warranty. Mind you, it is massively reduced.

For the info of the OP, Terra Nova and Wild Country are the same company. WC tents are made from slightly inferior materials and use trickle down technology from the TN tents. But they are loads cheaper!


----------



## Lenny (5 Dec 2007)

Thanks for all the advice - it is more than I ever could have expected. It's great to get such a wide range of opinions. I think that I'm going to try to buy something really good, like a Hilleberg, if I can, as I know it will represent very good value in the long term. If I can't afford it come January though, I'll get something cheaper - maybe even seconhand - that will suit my immediate needs and hold out for something better. There's a wealth of suggestions for me to look through and research here, thanks.


----------



## P.H (9 Dec 2007)

I returned to camping after a 20 year absence with a £90 Coleman tent. It’s far superior to the top of the range from the 80s. Like all technologies, tents and fabrics move on. It’s always nice to have the best, but don’t be fooled into thinking you need it. People have traveled round the world with equipment you’d reject if it was offered free. One of the biggest differences between high end and medium price tents seems to be the weight. What might crucial to a fell runner isn’t going to be noticeable between 2 or 3 when cycle touring. I’ve recently bought a second hand Golite Hex, I haven’t used it enough to recommend it, initial impressions are good, it’s huge, easy to put up and rated as 4 seasons;
http://www.backpackinglight.co.uk/product95.asp


----------



## spandex (9 Dec 2007)

ive had a Coleman Cobra 3 for years and its grate for camping with bikes loads of room ive had 4 men in there when my mates tent ripped it has a 5000hh light ie 3.5kg. it gose up in 5 mins and ive had it out in the north york moors in mid winter and it was loving the snow it had around a foot of it on top in the wind and it did not bend, buge or wince.

http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/review/reviewproduct/mps/RGN/11/RCN/86/RPN/559/v/1/sp/


----------



## vernon (10 Dec 2007)

spandex said:


> ive had a Coleman Cobra 3 for years and its grate for camping with bikes loads of room ive had 4 men in there when my mates tent ripped it has a 5000hh light ie 3.5kg. it gose up in 5 mins and ive had it out in the north york moors in mid winter and it was loving the snow it had around a foot of it on top in the wind and it did not bend, buge or wince.
> 
> http://www.outdoorsmagic.com/review/reviewproduct/mps/RGN/11/RCN/86/RPN/559/v/1/sp/



I've used Vango tents for nearly all of my cycle camping over the past four years and 4000 miles. I have a Spirit 250 and another model whose name escapes me and they have both stood up to some pretty foul weather. I can not comment on the price of them as they were both given to me. 

One piece of advice is to make sure that the tent is one person in capacity more than it's intended use i.e. two man for solo and three man for two person use etc. The extra weigh is minimal but the gain in space makes for a more comfortable existence.

I have seen the Cobra in action and was impressed at its speed of erection and packing. Not enough headroom for my liking though.


----------



## spandex (11 Dec 2007)

You are right the headroom is a bit low but its still coming in at 135cm i think? of the top of my head. The thing with the packing ive found if your in a rush you can just throw it into the wet bag. If you have the time you can pack it up properly into the dry bag. And your right on the size of tent as i found out in my last post there was four of us with two tents but needs must they all got into mine ok.


----------



## domd1979 (16 Dec 2007)

www.livefortheoutdoors.com is a good place for advice on outdoor gear, including tents. Its the website for Trail and Country Walking magazines. The forum on there is good as well - people are generally pretty helpful!


----------



## redcogs (5 Apr 2008)

Chris James said:


> I have a Vango Micro 200 and a Vango Tempest 200.
> 
> The Tempest would be a great tent for cycle camping. Vangos are well made and good value for money. My only criticisms of it are that it wouldn't be great in high winds (i.e. wild camping in mountainous areas) due to it's tunnel construction as opposed to semi geodesic. Also, the inner door is mesh only so not as warm as a two layer door.
> 
> ...



Chris. i've just purchased a Vango Tempest 200 (unused as yet). You suggest getting a "footprint" - i'm new to this - so i assume you mean a groundsheet? Can you recommend something based on your experience? Is its purpose to prolong the life of the attached one?


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2008)

I made my own out of plastic sheeting from a diy store. Protecton to underside of inner and as a groundsheet for the 'porch area'. Only a few quid but more expensive if you buy the manufacturers brand.


----------



## vernon (6 Apr 2008)

rich p said:


> I made my own out of plastic sheeting from a diy store. Protecton to underside of inner and as a groundsheet for the 'porch area'. Only a few quid but more expensive if you buy the manufacturers brand.



I've got a PVC sheet that I use with my tents. It's oversized for some of them but a few folds renders it useable for them all.. I'm sure that it cost less than a fiver.


----------



## Brains (10 Apr 2008)

The words "4 season" and "light" do not go together

But to get the best of both worlds, as you are going to the uSA, in makes sense to get the best the USA offers whilst the dollar/pound is 2 to 1

We have done a number of winter cycle tours using the 3 man TNF VE 25 tent - it's the muts nuts, bombproof, and will last you years

Use this one as your benchmark tent and then see if you can find anything better (The figure on the price tag in the UK will be the same as the USA, just the currencey will be different !)


----------



## Chris James (11 Apr 2008)

redcogs said:


> Chris. i've just purchased a Vango Tempest 200 (unused as yet). You suggest getting a "footprint" - i'm new to this - so i assume you mean a groundsheet? Can you recommend something based on your experience? Is its purpose to prolong the life of the attached one?



Hi Redcogs, I missed this. Yes, like the others said it is just something to prevent any stones or like poking a hole in your ground sheet.

You can usually buy ready made ones for your tent (not sure about Vangos) but I just use some plastic sheeting bought from a garden centre. Cut it to the size of the inner tent floor (i.e. don't let it stick out from underneath the fly or it will collect rainwater).

It also keeps your tent a bit cleaner too.


----------



## redcogs (11 Apr 2008)

Chris James said:


> Hi Redcogs, I missed this. Yes, like the others said it is just something to prevent any stones or like poking a hole in your ground sheet.
> 
> You can usually buy ready made ones for your tent (not sure about Vangos) but I just use some plastic sheeting bought from a garden centre. Cut it to the size of the inner tent floor (i.e. don't let it stick out from underneath the fly or it will collect rainwater).
> 
> It also keeps your tent a bit cleaner too.



Cheers Chris. Its the practical bits of advice like this that make the forum such a resource.


----------

